# Penn Slammer Rod



## Carlton (May 8, 2012)

I was cleaning my 7' Slammer when I noticed the ceramic ring or insert on the tip was missing. The guide is all there except for the ceramic part. How can I repair this issue. Or where can I get it repaired? Thanks


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

If I were you I'd get a solid metal one so it doesn't happen again and start breaking your line.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

On next trip fishing go to a local tackle shop and they will put a new tip on for ya usually.


----------

